# Mopar !!!



## Craig Knight (Mar 9, 2009)

Just got it from the paint shop and about to start putting it back together, more pics as it goes together. Its my brothers car, I guess at least its something different to work on and will be fun to work on. I am so usd to working on his LS-1, LS-6 Camaro's over the past years this one will be a hoss when finished. All aluminum 450 cubic inch small block ahould be in the neighborhood of about 900 hp. But will let ya'll know soon as its finished and put on the dyno.


----------



## dbodkin (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks good Craig... Makes me wish I had my '70 RT/SE HEMI Charger ... well almost...  I think I showed you it a few years back when you were at my place....


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 9, 2009)

SLIIIIIIIIICK car!!!!! Who did the paint/body?? My ex-employer is a huge Mopar fanatic/collector. He'd have a fit over that one. I may have to send him the link to this post so he can check it out.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 9, 2009)

Bassquatch said:


> SLIIIIIIIIICK car!!!!! Who did the paint/body?? My ex-employer is a huge Mopar fanatic/collector. He'd have a fit over that one. I may have to send him the link to this post so he can check it out.



Its all steel, no filler, bondo, or fiberglass, Two T's Customs did the paint and body work, my brother and me done all the suspension, front and rear, I'll get more pics of the work under the hood andunder the car.


----------



## deerbandit (Mar 10, 2009)

Please post more pictures that car is nice.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'll get more pics by this weekend, we're going to start re-assembling her.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 11, 2009)

looks GREAT.

 where is this Two T's Custom located? we are still looking for a body/paint crew to do the kids chager when we get it to that stage.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice looking Mopar. Hope you got a stout trans and rear end in it.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

more pics


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude!! Everything is like a Mopar should be on that Baby!!
Very well done! I want to see more pics!


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll get more pics in a few days.  Thanks


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh wow.  That looks GREAT. I love old Mopars.


----------



## Full Pull (Mar 23, 2009)

Holy Sweet
Nice looken Mopar.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

*all steel hood,*

custom built by us and a couple of friends.


----------



## dixieoffroad86 (Apr 8, 2009)

ok thats just not fair at all, i have always wanted a challenger and that one is top notch that looks awesome man. and i see your in cumming as well where abouts id love to see that one up close


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

dixieoffroad86 said:


> ok thats just not fair at all, i have always wanted a challenger and that one is top notch that looks awesome man. and i see your in cumming as well where abouts id love to see that one up close



north Forsyth, the car is in Dawson county @ my brothers house.


----------



## dixieoffroad86 (Apr 8, 2009)

i got ya im in south forsyth, my grandparents live up in north forsyth around doc bramblett area. who painted the car? were fixing up a 68 rs ss camaro convertible and its gotta be painted once we get it back from the metal fab guy whos replacing all the sheetmetal that was bondoed and glued together


----------



## cj5 buggy (Apr 9, 2009)

still looking great. Keep up the good work. i guess i should get back on that Charger.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks just finished tightening all the bolts and bars in the rear end and 4 link little by little she's coming back to life.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome ! I would love to drive that thing around for a week-end !

Naaa, I would probably lose my license if I did !

Thanks for the pics !!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Apr 14, 2009)

Man nice car. Makes me wish I would have bought a project car instead of my Jeep, minus the money part!!! My uncle is a mopar fanatic. He is working on restoring a 69(I think) roadrunner. All the bod and paint work is done. He's in the putting back together stage himself. I might try and get some pics to put up. He has a few roadrunners, gtx's, and chargers. This is his first one he is working on though. Keep the pics coming, maybe even a video of it running I would love to hear that thing run!


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

well the front suspension and cross member , and rack and pinion steering are torqued and ready now comes the bits and pieces of everything else.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Outdoors (May 7, 2009)

Wait a minute.... No paint under the hood? - I thought only camaro guys left the engine bays black! - lol

good lookin car. - Is the original K member available? Is it a "JS" or a "JH" vin car?


----------



## jigman (May 7, 2009)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 7, 2009)

Thats a beauty Craig!! *drooling profusely* Any updates on it?!


----------



## Craig Knight (May 7, 2009)

just got it back from the upholstery shop for the head liner and carpet, bout it for no but will be back working on it all day Saturday with more pics hopefully.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats a beauty Craig!! *drooling profusely* Any updates on it?!



Got you an update and lots of pics but I have lost my USB cable and will have till I get to work monday to get one. But the engine (447 c.i. all aluminum small block)was dynoed last week and peaked out at 921 hp and 760 lb ft of torque, we put it in today and the tranny, hope to have it going in a couple of weeks but who knows. I will be getting the pics up  soon.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 16, 2009)

*here ya'll go*

engine and tranny in


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, I'm drooling again!!!  

I know who I'm sending my truck to when its time to restore and upgrade it 

Yall doin AWESOME!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 16, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, I'm drooling again!!!
> 
> I know who I'm sending my truck to when its time to restore and upgrade it
> 
> Yall doin AWESOME!!!



send it on, I'll need the extra money for my Dart.  Just kiddin I wouldnt charge you too much


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

FINALLY Fired the beast up tonight man it was plain awesome. We had neighbors call about 2.5 miles away that could hear the car running with straight headers.now just have to tie up all the loose ends and put looms on the rest of the wiring, we had to completely re-wire the car front to back. Cant wait to get this baby on the runway and stretch her legs a little.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 24, 2010)

wow...beautiful is all I can say.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

Wicked FAST!!! Got all the fittings tightened and drove it around a couple time down the run way, all I can say is I have never sat in a car that was as scary fast as this one. It will break the rear tires loose at will at 70+ mph.  Going on the chassis dyno tomorrow. Then onto some local cruise ins and car shows. My lil brother has finally got his road rocket finished. Heres a pic of the billet milled valve covers.


----------



## tcward (Mar 30, 2010)

That is one sweet ride Craig!!!!!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

tcward said:


> That is one sweet ride Craig!!!!!!!



Thank you sir. It was a real pain in the butt to get it all back together and re-wired front to back, but man what a rush it gives.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2010)

HOLEY SHMOKES!!  

Yall gonna bring it down to the drag strip?   

Heckuva project! Yall done an AWESOME job


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

I dont know if he'll take it there or not , he hasnt said. I would like to see what it can do if you can get traction.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 30, 2010)

very sharp !! 

an man that hood is awsome !!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 1, 2010)

740 hp at the rear wheels, now we're fabbing up a cold air intake and adding a 1" spacer under the carbeurator, should add a few more ponies to the rear, I dont know why he would need them but whatever.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 25, 2010)

Well based off of gearing and rpm's  we had the Challenger up to 182 MPH on the airstrip the other day it was definitely the fastest I've ever been.  Pulled 7900+ Rpm's in high gear before having to slow down due to it being only 5700 feet long. This car is evil in all four gears.


----------



## 440Mopar (Aug 26, 2010)

I see some $$$$$ I mean INDY products in that motor. IS that a r3 aluminum block? tell us some goods on the motor!!
  What k member? K-motion
  oooohh I give my left foot for that ride.I need my right to work the skinny pedal


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 26, 2010)

440Mopar said:


> I see some $$$$$ I mean INDY products in that motor. IS that a r3 aluminum block? tell us some goods on the motor!!
> What k member? K-motion
> oooohh I give my left foot for that ride.I need my right to work the skinny pedal



No sir theres no Indy stuff on this engine or in it, its an all aluminum R-5 Dodge based off of the Nascar Cup series engine, that Earnie Elliott patented Its a set of Mopar Factory cup series heads with some serious reworking and massaging done through out the top and bottom end.Its Single 850 Holley  and dry sump oiling just like a cup car.I forget the name of the company that made the k member but its not k motion and you'd need both feet one for the skinny pedal and one for the clutch , its got the exact same clutches and pressure plate they run in cup cars and a Jericho 4 speed tranny.


----------



## barracuda7199 (Aug 27, 2010)

i see reilly motorsportsa alterktion and a nascar engine nice chally!!!


----------



## Napi (Aug 27, 2010)

Craig, that's what I'm talking about man! Mighty nice! Makes me think how stupid I was for selling either of my '70 Chevelle SS's or my '70 Camaro SS. 

Lil brother must have plenty of money. What does he do for a living?


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 27, 2010)

Napi said:


> Craig, that's what I'm talking about man! Mighty nice! Makes me think how stupid I was for selling either of my '70 Chevelle SS's or my '70 Camaro SS.
> 
> Lil brother must have plenty of money. What does he do for a living?



He does okay for himself he works for Earnie Elliott. He's @ Chicagoland speedway right now tuning their Arca series car. Flying back home tonite then we're taking his car to a car show in Cumming tomorrow


----------



## grayelky (Oct 11, 2010)

One word comes to mind:
D@&n!!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 11, 2010)

Going to Charlotte @ zmax dragstrip tomorrow.  Hopefully Kurt Busch is going to buy it for his collection.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> Going to Charlotte @ zmax dragstrip tomorrow.  Hopefully Kurt Busch is going to buy it for his collection.



Good luck with that Craig!!! A few pictures would be nice too


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good luck with that Craig!!! A few pictures would be nice too



Will do. And thanks Nic.


----------



## sleepr71 (Oct 11, 2010)

First of all, it is a beautiful car that I would LOVE to own(and I'm a FORD guy). BUT...not trying to be a negative nelly but...940 naturally aspirated h.p. out of 447 cubes. Is it to be street driven at all? To legitimately make ~750 at the back tires would take one heck of a lot of small block(huge roller cam/heads/13:1+ compression on race gas).Did I miss a bottle,a centrifugal 'charger,turbo, or something like that...?Sleepr71.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 11, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> First of all, it is a beautiful car that I would LOVE to own(and I'm a FORD guy). BUT...not trying to be a negative nelly but...940 naturally aspirated h.p. out of 447 cubes. Is it to be street driven at all? To legitimately make ~750 at the back tires would take one heck of a lot of small block(huge roller cam/heads/13:1+ compression on race gas).Did I miss a bottle,a centrifugal 'charger,turbo, or something like that...?Sleepr71.



No you didn't miss anything no bottle no supercharger just alot of expertise from Ernie Elliott.  Got the dyno sheets to prove it and yes its street driven. You need to come on up to dawsonville and take lessons. They are getting 820-840 horses out of 358 cubic inch small blocks. Btw it does have a huge roller cam, seriously worked heads, and a healthy compression ratio, along with a tank full of 110
 octane.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Checked it this morning just for your info. theres a little over 1400 street miles on it since we finished it up.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome car!!!!!!!

Would love to see some better photos of the whole car. 

Miss my '70 440 Cuda badly. This thread is another good reminder that I should have kept that car...


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 12, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> along with a tank full of 113 octane.



how many bottles of 104+ octane booster do you have to add to get to 113?


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> how many bottles of 104+ octane booster do you have to add to get to 113?


For some reason I was thinking 113 its 110. But its smells good burning
Got 3 drums from vp fuels. Wanna buy one? They aint too awful high.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Awesome car!!!!!!!
> 
> Would love to see some better photos of the whole car.
> 
> Miss my '70 440 Cuda badly. This thread is another good reminder that I should have kept that car...



I'll try to get a few before it gets gone.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

a few more


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

last ones


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 5, 2011)

Well crap, Mr Busch took possession of the Challenger today. Guess the fun rides are over for now. Time to build something else.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 5, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> Well crap, Mr Busch took possession of the Challenger today. Guess the fun rides are over for now. Time to build something else.



Looks like that Cayman in the background will have to do for a little bit 

Can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 5, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Looks like that Cayman in the background will have to do for a little bit
> 
> Can't wait to see your next project.



Well it probably wont be too far off before we start something else.  That souped up Volkswagen ain't our taste it got spanked 3 times by a Cadillac CTS-V 6speed . We got a few options just don't know if it'll be a Chevy, Ford,  or Dodge


----------



## No plugs (Feb 7, 2011)

Any pics of Mr. Busch picking her up?

And dont leave use hanging too long for more info on the next build


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 7, 2011)

No plugs said:


> Any pics of Mr. Busch picking her up?
> 
> And dont leave use hanging too long for more info on the next build



No he was testing a car at one of the tracks my brother dropped it off @ his shop in Charlotte.  As far as a new project goes its probably going to be a few months down the road.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 15, 2011)

Well fellas it wont take too long , I'll post pics as we go but picking up a 2001 Dodge Dakota Friday, rippping out the 4 cyl, 5 speed , and getting her ready for a new 6.1L Hemi, with a 6 speed manual tranny. Bought a Hemi out of a wrecked out Challenger with 500 miles on it, complete with all wiring harness, computer, and all running gear. Maybe chnge it up a little with a couple of goodies, and have a play toy.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 15, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> Well fellas it wont take too long , I'll post pics as we go but picking up a 2001 Dodge Dakota Friday, rippping out the 4 cyl, 5 speed , and getting her ready for a new 6.1L Hemi, with a 6 speed manual tranny. Bought a Hemi out of a wrecked out Challenger with 500 miles on it, complete with all wiring harness, computer, and all running gear. Maybe chnge it up a little with a couple of goodies, and have a play toy.



Happy B-day 

So...I'm guessing the Dakota is going to go a little closer to the ground?


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 15, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Happy B-day
> 
> So...I'm guessing the Dakota is going to go a little closer to the ground?



Thank you sir, yes sirree she'll be getting low and quick


----------

